# Hajeet...



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know how he passed so I thought maybe you guys could shed some light on this for me....

The water at our house has been off for three days [don't worry, we have jugs of water so the boys have not gone without] so last night my mom came to get me so I could go over there to take a shower and spend the night. When I got home this morning I was making food for michael and he came and told me Hajeet wasn't moving.
Well, he was dead. We noticed he had a little piece of poo in his mouth, which was really strange to me. Michael took it out and he buried him in the yard. But I really don't get how he passed. When I told them bye last night Nosferatu and Hajeet were both watching me [begging for food no doubt]. So how could he go from fine to dead in just a few hours?  
Nevertheless, RIP Hajeet, I'm sorry our time together was so short.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's scary how rats sometimes die so suddenly like that.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive never had that happen to me, Im so sorry to hear of this. I cant imagine.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

That is very strange. The only thing I can even attempt to guess at is maybe if he choked on a piece of it or something? I know they can't vomit? Hopefully someone else will have a guess.

I'm so sorry for your loss :-(


----------

